# Bianchi Aluminum vs 928 lugged



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Amongst others, I'm seriously considering a new Bianchi for '06 since I can get some good deals through the local bike shop. I am looking at either the 928 lugged carbon frame with chorus, the 928 L'una with chorus, or the Freccia Celeste HC aluminum frame with record. I currently have a Colnago C40 and am looking for something more lively/stiffer. Are Bianchi's aluminum frames overly stiff, and how long should I expect one to last? I want this bike to last me years without "having" to look for another bike. I'd appreciate any and all comments on the listed bikes and or any similar/older frames from Bianchi. Thanks to all.

By the way, I'm 6' and weigh 190ish (although I obviously have a goal to lose some extra pounds).


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

A San Lorenzo is another choice, although I'm not overly familier with scandium, and I'm not real crazy about D/A.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a 2004 all aluminum EV3. It's great. I was not particularly impressed by the non-lugged carbon model for '05.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Did you get to ride the lugged version? Also, would you say the Aluminum Bianchis are race only type bikes? And is the tubing real thin-walled, as in does it dent really easily? I take care of my bikes, but you never know who's gonna bump into it and knock it over. Thanks


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

The shop didn't have the lugged version, unfortunately. I think the aluminum Bianchis would be just fine for any rider--semi-compact design and carbon seatposts suffice to remove discomfort. But it is stiff. The tubing is thin but I have never dented mine (and I knock my bikes over all the time).


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have both a 04 XL Carbon (same as 928) and 01 EV2 aluminum. I think the carbon is stiffer than aluminum. I find neither ride harsh. I had a 2000 EV2 alum that broke.

My opinions from what I have seen and heard.
2000 EV2 - failed at seat tube just above BB. Heard the same from others.

2001 EV2 - structural foam injection added at seat tube from BB. Down tube size increased by like 50%. Top tube a little bigger and more squared off. Rear chain stay bigger by 50%.

The EV4 (now FG Lite) has thinner tubes, is lighter, more like the 2000 Ev2, and is call an "event only" bike by Bianchi.

The Freccia Celeste is an EV3 frame and has tubing sizes like the 01/02 EV2s.

Bianchi Aluminums have a bad rep for failing because of the 2000 EV2 (before the foam was added). I think the 99 shotpinned had failures at the downtube / headtube so a gusset was added in 2000.

I am 175# and the 2000 broke after about 3000 miles.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

So would you say the new Freccia Celeste's would be ok for durability since they have the foam injection? I'm not looking for an "event only" bike, but I sort of want to go with aluminum so long as it'll last more than a few thousand miles.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The EV3 (now the FC) are pretty beefy frames. Even the carbon stays are huge, if that is what you are looking at. I have not heard of any EV3 breaking since they first came out in 2003. Actually I have not heard or read about a post 2000 EV2 failing, I am not an expert or dealer with a lot of info though. I'm sure someone probably crashed one or ran in over in with car but that's a different story. The EV3 frame has been riden by the pros including Big Jan. The 1999 spotpinned made famous by Pantani and the 2000 EV2 frames were super light at the time. The 2000 was like 2.5# around the same as the current FG Lite. The EV3 is around 3#.

If you are concerned call Bianchi. There is a phone number listed on Bianchi USA Store web page under contact info. Ask for tech support. They have always been good to talk to for me.

There is a dealer in Philly that I bought from that has a lot knowledge about Bianchi's. Their team uses them. Email or call and ask about durability. www.bikyle.com. I went through them for the replacement for the frame I broke after the waranty was up. I don't have any local Bianchi dealers near me anymore. Bianchi USA recommended them.

BTW, I like the non lugged carbon more than the alum.


----------



## Bloatedpig (Apr 10, 2004)

*Great Frames*



1234tuba said:


> Amongst others, I'm seriously considering a new Bianchi for '06 since I can get some good deals through the local bike shop. I am looking at either the 928 lugged carbon frame with chorus, the 928 L'una with chorus, or the Freccia Celeste HC aluminum frame with record. I currently have a Colnago C40 and am looking for something more lively/stiffer. Are Bianchi's aluminum frames overly stiff, and how long should I expect one to last? I want this bike to last me years without "having" to look for another bike. I'd appreciate any and all comments on the listed bikes and or any similar/older frames from Bianchi. Thanks to all.
> 
> By the way, I'm 6' and weigh 190ish (although I obviously have a goal to lose some extra pounds).


I have had a 2002 EV2 since new and it looks and handles like it just came out of the shop. Very durable frameset. One of my favorite rides takes me over 2-sets of railroad tracks that I have been riding for the last couple of years and this frame never blinked (or cracked).

Bianchi EV frames are stiff though...but in a good way. It handles like a laser and tears up hills nicely. I really prefer it to carbon and it's cheaper to boot.

regards


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Bianchi67 said:


> I have both a 04 XL Carbon (same as 928) and 01 EV2 aluminum. I think the carbon is stiffer than aluminum. I find neither ride harsh. I had a 2000 EV2 alum that broke.
> 
> My opinions from what I have seen and heard.
> 2000 EV2 - failed at seat tube just above BB. Heard the same from others.
> ...


Great info, learn something new everyday. How did the SL compare? I heard it was similar to the EV3.

JR


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

The 2002 SL (what you have?) is double butted 7005. The 02 EV2 is triple butted 7003-T6. The SL had the MegaPro downtube shape only of the EV2/EV4. The SL didn't have the structural foam. I guess it was not needed because the frame was stronger than the EVs. 

2002 was the first year for the EV4. 2003 replaced the EV2 with the EV3 and the SL with the SL3 (which had the same tube profiles as the new EV3).

Other facts:
2000 EV2 - 1" steerer with standard headset
2001 EV2 - 1" steerer with internal headset
2002 EV2/EV4/SL - 1-1/8 steerer with internal headset
2003-06 models - same as 2003

I think the new 1885 model replaced the SL3 frame.

I never road the SL though that was the frame I wanted in 2000, the Daytona model, but the wife got me the "better" one as a present (that later cracked).


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Great info. I have to say the SL rides great and has a pretty supple ride. Much nicer than I anticpated considering it replaced a Klein Quantum that I thought rode beautifully. I guess for durabilities sake I'm glad I ended up with the more duarable frame. 

JR




Bianchi67 said:


> The 2002 SL (what you have?) is double butted 7005. The 02 EV2 is triple butted 7003-T6. The SL had the MegaPro downtube shape only of the EV2/EV4. The SL didn't have the structural foam. I guess it was not needed because the frame was stronger than the EVs.
> 
> 2002 was the first year for the EV4. 2003 replaced the EV2 with the EV3 and the SL with the SL3 (which had the same tube profiles as the new EV3).
> 
> ...


----------



## fltmap (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a Freccia Celeste on which I have logged almost 3000 miles, mostly on very rough concrete roads. No cracking problems yet, but the ride is harsh, especially when compared to my Giant TCR Advanced. The Bianchi checks in around 16lbs. and the Giant in the 14lb. range. However, I am faster on the Bianchi, and it is my favored ride. Celeste ROCKS!!!!!


----------

